# Is this diet causing my puppy's loose stools?



## greenleaf2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

We have had our puppy Buddy home for one week. He is the runt and now is 11lbs at 12 weeks. 

In the last week he had severe diarhea, got dehydrated and was on antibiotics because he had so much bacteria in his digestive track. The vet had us put him on rice and boiled chicken and in days he was good as new.

Now he is back on the breeder's diet and has REALLY loose stools-- like pancake batter. The diet is 1/2 cup Fromm's Puppy Gold, 2 tbs yogurt, 2 tbs cottage cheese, 4 oz canned meat dog food, and about 1/4 cup of evaporated milk. She suggested we add rice and pumpkin to firm up his stools. Also, if we don't follow this recipe we void our health guarantee.

Is this diet too rich?


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

It may be the evaporated milk. I'd take it out of the recipe and see how he does without it. I also don't see what benefit the milk is adding. I don't really know of many people or breeders that give evaporated milk to puppies once they're taken home. The rice and pumpkin are good ideas. You might want to add back the boiled chicken. If poop's still not good, I'd take out the cottage cheese. In fact, the puppy s/d do well on the Fromm Gold large breed puppy food alone plus some yogurt. I don't see how it can void your health guarantee because frankly how would they know?


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I would definitely stop the evaporated milk and canned food. Why would you be giving a pup that old evaporated milk anyway. They don't need milk at that age.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would stop the milk, yogurt AND cott. cheese. ALL of them "could" cause pudding poops. (The only way anyone will know if you DON'T feed these things is if you TELL them!) If you have to add things like rice or pumpkin to "firm him up" then something is WRONG. That is NOT fixing the issue, it is just covering it up.


----------



## greenleaf2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks.

We are going to cut out the cottage cheese and evaporated milk. The breeder says the evaporated milk is to make sure the ears stand up and it can be eliminated after that.

Since he is still on antibiotics we will leave the yogurt in but reduce it to once a day. When we just fed him his normal food with rice and canned beef he ate it all- usually he leaves a lot of food behind when we have added the dairy.

I am also thinking this diet may be better for the larger pups-- this breeder's males are usually in the 95+ range. Since he is tiny it's probably too much.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you give him something to chew, it will help with the ears standing. Working those jaw/facial muscles while chewing helps ears to be strong. Raw meaty bones are great and you could get him a nice bone to chew under your supervision.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: greenleaf The breeder says the evaporated milk is to make sure the ears stand up and it can be eliminated after that.












This was my pup at 9 weeks. All she ate was kibble. Didn't hurt her ears any to NOT give her all kinds of additives to "make sure her ears stood".


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

aha! the secret to good ears:

garden hose


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84aha! the secret to good ears:
> 
> garden hose










Works every time!


----------



## Tiesto (Feb 26, 2009)

*RAW diet?*

Hi. I would like to know how often one could/should give an egg over the food?
Also what does a RAW diet entail?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: RAW diet?*

Tiesto, I'd go to the B.A.R.F/Raw Feeding section and read some of the posts from there... it'll help A TON!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: RAW diet?*

IF you use milk, use goat's milk but I would not do it now. I guess the breeder wanted milk for the calcium?


----------

